# Psalm 36 - Evening Devotion



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 22, 2008)

I have gotten into the habit of reading to my daughter and wife for evening devotions a Psalm (or a section of a Psalm) and tonight we looked at Psalm 36 and as God always does with his wonderful Word really spoke to me through his servant David. 

MAY GOD BE PRAISED!!! 



> 1Transgression speaks to the ungodly within his heart;
> There is no fear of God before his eyes.
> 2For it flatters him in his own eyes
> Concerning the discovery of his iniquity and the hatred of it.
> ...


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 22, 2008)

This was my reading for this AM. All alone and quiet at the dining room table. I was struck with this phrase: 

*Psalm 36:5-9 Your mercy, O LORD, is in the heavens; Your faithfulness reaches to the clouds. 6 Your righteousness is like the great mountains; Your judgments are a great deep; O LORD, You preserve man and beast. 7 How precious is Your lovingkindness, O God! Therefore the children of men put their trust under the shadow of Your wings. 8 They are abundantly satisfied with the fullness of Your house, And You give them drink from the river of Your pleasures. 9 For with You is the fountain of life; In Your light we see light. *

Thank you for the reminder of God's faithfulness to us. What abundant and steadfast love he has for us- sinners, saved by grace alone. 

Blessed be his holy name.


----------



## Augusta (May 22, 2008)

Thank you Lord for the Psalms!!


----------

